# Question MacNutt Here!!!



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok folks, I am giving everyone an opportunity here...a lot of us have accused MacNutt of effectively not "putting up" whenever he posts. So, this thread will be the one where we can gather our questions from recent threads that we have put to him and that we want answers to.

Straight answers that are *verifiable/referenceable*. If there are any further conditions, post them this morning and, then, let fly with those questions! 

His silence will, of course, speak volumes.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So this is about the 53rd thread where my name is actually used as a part of the title. Odd about that, eh?

It makes a nice dodge when you are cornered on another thread and can't come up with any real answers, doesn't it Ironmac? A good way of averting attention away from your own lack of a real reply to a major issue.

You and Sooooo many others so MANY times in the past.  

Join the crowd behind the fence, old buddy. Try not to get jostled by all of the others back there.  

I'll try and toss you guys a can of cat food or something a bit later on. Try not to scramble for it...you might injure yourselves.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Speaking of dodging... ever figure out how to post a link yet?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

he could start by backing up some of the dozens of claims he made in the kyoto thread: http://ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=23785

he could also explain his technique for determining temperature from rock samples. he says he can be accurate to within hours. when people call bullsh*t, he walks from the thread.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Good dodge, MacNutt...typical _modus operandi_ that you've honed to a "t"...dodge or ignore when the going gets tough.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I find ganging up on _any_ member for any reason to be distasteful, and bordering on immature. Every member of this board has a right to their opinion, and I read no where in the rules and regulations that their opinion had to be backed up with links.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yep, SINC is right. While MacNutt may be a number of things and while he may richly deserve being pilloried for his "views" it does not mean that we should sink to a level akin to being _un-Canadian_.

From now on, if he says something that we know is incorrect...simply put a smiley-face on it.  

Mr. Mayor...please delete this thread.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)




----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL!!! Sheesh...almost choked on my homemade chocolate chip cookie!!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> and I read no where in the rules and regulations that their opinion had to be backed up with links


it's not in the regs, but if you don't want to be treated like an ass, better provide some proof - epecially if you hijack every thread and fill it to bursting with neocon dogma.

i actually like macnutt, when he's talking about anything other than politics, which is rarely. it would be sad to see him go, but i don't think he's going anywhere.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

MacNutt

Don't let the school yard bullies steal your lunch money. I have a feeling you won't. 
This place would be nothing more than an America bashing forum without you and a few others that don't run with the lemmings that always veer to the left. Like we have no government corruption and problems of our own to talk about.
Even if you did post a link, I doubt it would be "socialist approved" so what would be the point.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think this board can do without the political discussion... I'm sure all the excessive hot air emissions are a leading cause of the greenhouse effect.


----------



## Dudireno (Jan 17, 2005)

I post links and it still doesn't change anybody's opinion. I think the requests for links is a tactical move all of its own. I think Macnutt is on to something here.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Or it could be a person's interest in learning more about the subject at hand.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Remember guys. Just because you read it on the internet doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Damnit, so all those hours spent posting on blogs that I am a great lover, smooth with the ladies... were for NOTHING!!????

Oh, the sorrow...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry my friend. Sometimes the truth hurts.....


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Dudireno said:


> I post links and it still doesn't change anybody's opinion. I think the requests for links is a tactical move all of its own. I think Macnutt is on to something here.


The links are supposed to bring facts to the table in order to help build up your argument. If you make a statement...such as "I believe that hamburger should be cooked to an internal temperature of 150 degrees Farenheit in order to kill the e.coli bacteria" then you should bring forth studies that indicate that e.coli bacteria die at that temperature so, therefore, cook your hamburger to that temperature.

That's called backing up what you say...if not, then, tough luck if people call you on it. Even tougher luck if your argument is absolutely illogical.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

In the spirit of the Thread title my question is:

What is your favorite colour?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Carex said:


> In the spirit of the Thread title my question is:
> 
> What is your favorite colour?


I'll wager you one beer that it's not red 

Laterz


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Question for MacNutt: Do you have any more of those cool racing long sleeve T-Shirts like the one you sent me last year? While mountain biking, I ran into a tree or two and now there are some gashes in it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt, please send ehMax some eye glasses too


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Carex said:


> In the spirit of the Thread title my question is:
> 
> What is your favorite colour?


Blue. No, no....Yellooooooarrgh! <flies into the chasm...>


Sorry...couldn't help it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

IronMac said:


> Yep, SINC is right. While MacNutt may be a number of things and while he may richly deserve being pilloried for his "views" it does not mean that we should sink to a level akin to being _un-Canadian_.
> 
> From now on, if he says something that we know is incorrect...simply put a smiley-face on it.
> 
> Mr. Mayor...please delete this thread.


In spite of the above post, this repulsive thread still exists.

Even the Mayor condones it. Go figure.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Bryanc you nailed it. I just couldn't remember the exact quote for the laden swallow part and I was to pressed for time to Google it. 

Sinc, we are trying to inject some humour here to make it smell a little better in this thread. How we doin' so far?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Will people stop it with their: "Don't single people out" attitude.

Our resident 'nutt singles himself out. He asks for attention like this. It isn't given to any other member, because they don't spend hours posting garbage and calling it treasure.

This (and other) thread(s) can be a good primer on what to expect from him. As well as all the reasons you need to ignore him. (The guy tries to get EVERYONE going...)

Ask away, you will get nothing specific in reply. But I am sure he will stop by to stir the pot.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If you ask me, it seems most of the time MacNutt posts his opinion and presents it as fact.

The reasons I ask MacNutt to back up his claims are:

a) I am curious as to where he is getting his information
b) I want to check it out and evaluate it for myself


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You know SINC, better than anyone else, that people are fair game to public criticism -- be it on this board or others. Let he without sin...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

...cast the next post!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lol!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Been away from here for a few days due to the fact that I actually HAVE a life beyond this particular forum. (and have a growing business to run) 

But I always check back here...just to see what my favorite online community is really up to, of late. I am even more interested (and more than a little surprised) when I find that my name has been "mentioned in dispatches". As it were. 

Just took a quick look at this thread. Interesting stuff. The usual suspects are up to their standard mayhem...which is to attack me...instead of actually dealing with the more important issues that I have put before them for discussion. Fair enough. Nothing very new there. 

Kill the messenger...instead of facing up to the message. Again, pretty standard stuff around here.

" _OOOHHHH_...he doesn't provide any links to back up his assertions!!"

...And when he DOES...then we simply attack THOSE links as being " _radically FAR RIGHT WING...or, not actually LEFT WING"_

Or something. 

What-EVER!...Please continue. Attack me all you want, in any WAY that you may want to. It's fun to watch...no matter where you happen to be on the political spectrum.

Quite illuminating too. Especially to anyone who has a functional brain. 

I'm LOVIN This stuff!!

Trust me on this.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just a single "smilie" IronMac?

Somehow...I'd have thought that you could do better than _THAT_.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

*has to be said...*


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I love it!!!

But are you saying the Hoff is Gay???


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So what...did this thing just DIE?? 

Sooo many lame-o replies and SUCH anguished whining from the failing leftoids! And now... _NOTHING???_ 

C'mon you guys, I wuz just starting to enjoy the whole thing!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

As usual, people asked questions... and you ignored them.

What else is new.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually I usually answer the questions in long form. After much thought and consideration.

It's just the leftist programming that causes some people here to blank out and claim I haven't...or that my answers "mean nothing". (While some of these same people loudly gush over Michael Moore's manufactured crap as if it were written-in-stone gospel or something)  

Go ahead...ask away. I have some spare time for a few days at least (sort of). The real summery weather has only just hit out here and there might be a bit of a lag until demand for bottled water peaks and I vanish again for a while.

Here's your chance. Fly at it!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

12 Celsius in Vancouver today.... Even Ontarian's don't call that "summery weather" (it's 0C here).


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Not sure if you realise that the weather in Vancouver has precious little to do with the weather here on Salt Spring Island. And...for your information...the local Vancouver weatherman is reporting closer to 18-19C in the city. The "Vancouver weather station" that regularly reports the temps nationwide is located at the airport in Richmond. That's on a flat wind swept island right next to the ocean. An ocean that is always rather cool BTW.

My thermometer, just outside my house, is reading 20C right now. In the shade. And we are in bright sunshine without a cloud in the sky as I write this. That is a typical summer's day out here. We rarely get sticky hot and almost no one ever needs air conditioning. Just as we rarely ever see freezing temperatures in the winter. 

Question answered. In full. NEXT!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Chalk one up MacNutt (I use a cool little menu app called WeatherPop to check the weather around the world) - little did I know that Vancouver's climate was so different from your paradise island. Just think how many more bottles of H2O you'd be able to sell if it was a sticky mess like Toronto is in the summer...... 

FWIW, it is 11-12C today (and the rest of the week) in Vancouver, according to the Vancouver Sun.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Perhaps Carex could enlighten you a bit further on the current temperatures out here? And certainly PosterBoy could explain the difference between the weather in Vancouver, and the weather on Salt Spring. Being as how he grew up here. 

Better yet, wireman (a new citizen of this board) is about to make the big move from the frozen east (Hamilton) to the sunny warm west. In fact, he's already ordered water bottle deliveries to his new Victoria home from my company. He will be arriving out here in just a few days. Why not ask him if I am telling you the truth or not? 


Next question.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I didn't question your honesty in saying that SSI is a balmy 20 C today (did you check the link to SSI temperatures I used which backed up your figures???), I simply said that the Vancouver Sun seems to think its 11-12C today. Maybe they are using YVR as their weather station too? How the heck would you know sitting in your microclimate?

Sometimes even agreeing with you isn't worth the effort (which pretty much says it all).


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I would submit to you that the microclimate you refer to is sitting right at the Richmond airport weather station. Just next the ocean. It's quite a bit cooler there.

Downtown Vancouver, on the other hand, seems to be all T-shirts and sunshine as far as I can tell. They were commenting about it on the news at noon. Personally, I don't think 12C is T-**** weather at all. And SAlt Spring is several degrees warmer still. Do you have sat TV? If so..then watch the evening news from Global or CTV for Vancouver or Victoria. And, especially, watch the weather.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

> Personally, I don't think 12C is T-**** weather at all.


 Bring your stiff umbrellas and air freshener, folks.

I think I'll defer to board members who actually live in Vancouver (once they've showered).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Do you have sat TV? If so..then watch the evening news from Global or CTV for Vancouver or Victoria. And, especially, watch the weather.


According to the Weather Network, it's 11 degrees in Burnaby; it's 12 degrees in Vancouver, it's 11 degrees in Victoria by the water; it's 12 degrees in Victoria by the University; and it's 13 degrees in Saanich (closest reporting station to Gulf Islands).

I don't disbelieve that MacNutt's thermometer reads close to 20 degrees, I just wonder how old it is or if it is in direct sunlight.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

My thermometer is in the shade and reads 11 degrees Celsius. It's a nice sunny day here and if you were doing some physical work in the sun you might be comfortable in a t-shirt, but there's definitely a chill in the air today. We've had some warmer days in the last week or so, I believe.

But c'mon, we all know by now that Squire MacNutt has just the teensiest, tiniest penchant for prevarication and hyperbole, don't we?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Everyone I saw in the bright sunshine in Ganges today was wearing a T-shirt. My bottler was working in a muscle shirt with every window and door open in the late afternoon today. I currently have every single window open in my house...and it's after eight o'clock at night!

And I'm honestly sorry if YOU'RE particular part of this fair land wasn't quite so warm as we were today. Or for the last three weeks or so, for that matter.  

MIGHT be why so many people from all over the continent are showing up here and bidding the property prices on Salt Spring Island right through the ROOF these days. 

Gee...do ya _THINK??_


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

All right, you kids, time out for 5 minutes. The EC high for Nanaimo today was 16 C. With that in mind, it would not be hard to beleive that the temp on SSI was at or close to 20. I don't know where the closest weather station is? The Vancouver one (airport) is on the water and is typically 2-5 C cooler than you get a very short distance inland. It makes the beach somewhat cool and downright comfortable on a warm summer day.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

There. Satisfied?

If not...then I invite you to join the giant wave of the most wealthy Ontarian refugees, and come on OUT here to see for yourself!  

Quick prediction: You'll take a fast look around this pace and then send home for your luggage! And never leave! Happens all the time.

Trust me on this.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Quick prediction: You'll take a fast look around this pace and then send home for your luggage! And never leave! Happens all the time.


And every time it does, it becomes a little bit less the island I grew up on.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Carex said:


> I don't know where the closest weather station is?


The closest one to SSI is the one in Saanich.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Which is a long way...and several dozen varied microclimates distant from...this particular gulf island paradise.  

Be thankful you spent some time growing up here PB. It's a magical place, as you well know. The rest of the world has now figured out just how magical it really is...and the result is rapidly rising property values that threaten to make Beverly Hills look like ghetto territory rather sooner than later.  

A basic fixer-upper on a smallish lot on this island now costs about three hundred grand or so. And that's if you can FIND one! And we're pretty early on the bell curve here. Who knows what will happen when the place is all built out and there's no more raw land left? Sky's the limit, I'd think.

Be nice to your folks PB, and they will probably leave you their lovely house here on SSI. Then you'll be set for life! 

(BTW...who belongs to that giant old T-bird in their driveway?)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Be thankful you spent some time growing up here PB. It's a magical place, as you well know. The rest of the world has now figured out just how magical it really is


 And the result is that more of the magic is dissipating every year. It no longer feels like the island I grew up on. Which sucks.



MacNutt said:


> and they will probably leave you their lovely house here on SSI


 I hope so. I helped build it, after all.



MacNutt said:


> who belongs to that giant old T-bird in their driveway?


My Dad. It was new in 1974. We'dve restored it by now but with a 460 cubic inch engine, you can almost hear the dinosaurs screaming as it barrels down the road.

Yay 5 tonnes of steel. It takes two people to lift one of the doors.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

PB, I don't live on the Gulf Islands but have heard many of those same sentiments echoed by longtime residents. The composition of island residents is changing. Money talks I guess. Overloaded with tourists in the summer and bought out by rich absentee owners in the winter. Makes for interesting town hall meetings I bet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SSI sounds not at all unlike the situation here. When I moved here in 1988, it was a sleepy little city of 27,000 with gorgeous old tree stands and not much traffic.

Now it is the "in place" to live if you have money and has swelled to 60,000, most of the homes being over 3,400 square feet.

Driveways filled with Jags and Lexus and Hummers and traffic jams daily. Ah, for the good old days.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Posterboy, I wonder if the initiation of the decline of SSI coincided with the arrival of anyone in particular? Progress? 

Don't worry MacNutt, SSI may be a small paradise on earth but I can't do without access to international students, cutting edge research equipment, and being surrounded by some of the world best scientists. It's the reason I live in Toronto (but I love many other aspects of the cirty too - climate is only one parameter in measurement of quality of life). Montreal is a possibility but that's even colder than TO. So, here's one Canadian who's not going to be migrating west (I do really like BC, but only to visit).


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I arrived on Salt Spring in 1985. September, to be exact. I suspect that PB was a toddler about that time. And SSI was a sleeply little bit of undiscovered paradise with a much smaller and far less affluent population back then, as I recall.

I loved it at first sight!

And...get this...I actually moved here because _the RENT was SOOOO cheap!!_  

Up till that point, I had been living in the very middle of a heavily forested acreage on Prospect Lake in the Saanich Peninsula area of southern Vancouver Island (near where I grew up). Then I discovered that I could get a whole house overlooking St.Mary's Lake on SSI for only 250$ per month! Which was only two thirds of what I had been paying for a smalish ground floor suite in the forest near Prospect Lake.

So I packed up my dog and my motorcycle and a few boxes of stuff and decamped to the smaller island. And, except for some long stints living overseas for work reasons, I've been here ever since. I've been a landowner on SSI since 1995. I just love this place. 

From where I sit, it still looks like paradise to me. I see only mountains and trees from this acreage. I hear no traffic, no sounds of civilisation at all, only bullfrogs at night and total silence during the day. Or wild birds, and the occasional cow fart from my neighbors small herd of Black Angus.

Air so clean that the sky sparkles, water so pure that I can sell it for a fortune. And the sweet smell of the forest all around me. Plus the mellowest and warmest weather in all of Canada, every day of the year.

Pure heaven. Couldn't pry me off this rock with an oyster knife.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacNutt, your description of SSI has reminded me of an ongoing invitation from a good friend and retired coworker. He lives on Savory Island, and keeps telling me to come up and stay for a few days. My wife and I have really not experienced the island part of our BC coast since moving here back in '89. It's really time to get off the mainland for a few days and get a new angle on this Left Coast thing.  

- Former Prairie Boy


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Savory, not that is off the grid. It would make Salt Spring seem downright mainstream if you went there for a visit.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Savory (is it spelled Savary?) island is mostly one big boomerang shaped sandy beach with some forest on one side. I've been there many times while boating. Nice place. Warm water too. 

I'd take that invitaion and head out there, if it were me.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Savary it is. Eroding sandy bluffs, warm water in summer and one of the few places in coastal BC with CACTUS!!


----------

